# Bugpacs project #2



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2011)

here she is, just bought it, probably have to sell the 25, and find me a 15 to pass off as a 9.9. lots of mods to come in the next few weeks. she is a 15/44.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 9, 2011)

Interested to see how this turns out.......


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2011)

Go get em man! Looks like a killer rig is about to be born


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2011)

Its not what i want, but i stole it. :mrgreen:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 9, 2011)

Dangit bugpac, I had a 15hp tohatsu that you shoulda bought!!! It passed as a 9.9 right down to the serial numbers and it ran like a champ...


----------



## Brine (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats on the new rig =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya i should have bought it for sure. I may sell this rig as is and go buy me a new one.. time will tell.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2011)

Boat is actually a monarc 15/42


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 12, 2011)

Got some time today to strip it down, I'm not doing to extensive of a rebuild. Just gonna do a few things to make it Bugpac friendly.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 12, 2011)

I am thinking I will mod the front compartment and hatches and build a inboard tackle box to house the plano trays, I think when finished it will hold around 20-25 trays.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 16, 2011)

I have decided to pass the 25 off as a 9.9, at least till I get caught.  I am gonna camo it, for looks, and add some "9.9 Turbo" stickers to the side. lol It is extremely small frame for a 25.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> I have decided to pass the 25 off as a 9.9, at least till I get caught.  I am gonna camo it, for looks, and add some "9.9 Turbo" stickers to the side. lol It is extremely small frame for a 25.




Good Luck - Just dont be blowing past anyone with it!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 17, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided to pass the 25 off as a 9.9, at least till I get caught.  I am gonna camo it, for looks, and add some "9.9 Turbo" stickers to the side. lol It is extremely small frame for a 25.
> ...



Ya that's what my buddy Frank said, I am building just to run at Yargo, Probably all ill have time for this summer. Knowing the chief ranger helps, as does volunteer work days, I should be all right.


----------



## Brine (Feb 17, 2011)

Bug,

I've got some odds and ends leftovers in the way of the blue foam at 1.5 thick and some ACM you could use to line some hatches or try out if you're interested. I need some batteries if you still have a line on them.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 17, 2011)

Battery's in a few week's, they are the tall ones the 100lb'rs. I may need some scrap agm. I want to make a custom built in tackle box. I got it figured out just need a liner.


----------



## Brine (Feb 17, 2011)

Just let me know...


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 18, 2011)

Tuesday i stripped the bottom, Steel flex arrived yesterday, and i got it put on today. Didnt take no pics. Ill take one Monday.


----------



## weezer71 (Feb 18, 2011)

That will make for a nice build. Lots of potential and ideas for mod! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sold this to a Alabama guy yesterday, Hoping he will come over and post the finish of it. New boat will be here on the 24. Be the start of Mod #3.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 13, 2011)

Whats the new boat gonna be so we can look for the thread?


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 14, 2011)

I got to get it here 1st, I am away until the 23 working, I am at the american lemans 12hrs of sebring right now, then have a 8 hour trip to pickup the new boat. My new project is "Bust'N Bass" already got the name made for the side of the boat.


----------

